# Mold in newly arrived flask and what to do?



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 1, 2006)

I've had the flask for maybe 10 days, and I just noticed a small amt. of mold growing on one side of the agar. I will deflask tomorrow morning. I usually leave the agar on but I will be washing it off due to the mold. I figure I'll put everything in lukewarm water and get off as much as the agar as possible. 

Do you think I should spray them with anything so soon as they will just be coming out of flask? I have physan and phyton 27 and hydrogen pyroxide. Don't know if I know how weak to dilute it for this purpose. 

Any ideas on how to handle this situation?


----------



## paphreek (Jul 1, 2006)

I've had fairly good luck rinsing plantlets in room temp water and then soaking for a short period in very dilute Physan 20. I would also separate plants into smaller compots or individual pots if the plants are big enough. That way you minimize the risk of all the seedlings being exposed should the mold redevelop. In a crowded single compot, the fungus or mold could move rapidly from plant to plant. Good luck!


----------



## L I Jane (Jul 1, 2006)

Bob I heard that a mild solution of chlorox will help immensely.


----------



## DavidH (Jul 2, 2006)

Either of the above solutions will work (I've actually tried all 3 (H2O2, Physan, and Phyton) with the same amount of success, and sometimes lack thereoff).

I think my biggest problem was not ensuring the seedlings were totally dry before potting...I've also since started sterilizing my mix before potting, so I can't rule out that potential source for contamination.

The plus about Phyton is that its a systemic so it can add some potential future capability to resist stuff to the plant.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 2, 2006)

Well, first thing this morning I broke open that flask and put everything in slightly warm water. Then I washed off each of the plant with running water. Next I potted them all up. 

Turns out the seller had just as many seedlings in there as he stated. The problem was that many of them were under the agar. It I had deflasked upon arrival ten days ago, I'm sure none would have been lost. Least not at this stage. The facts are that about 6 of the seedlings were ruined due to them being buried. Being the hard head that I am, I still potted those 6 up in a separate compot. I truly believe none of them will make it.


----------

